# D800 - Quality of video output



## tt (Feb 7, 2012)

Does anyone have thoughts on the shown quality of video from the D800, having looked at JoyRide Joy Ride , and the Behind the Scenes video Joy Ride - Behind the Scenes ?
Through the lens - Nikon D800 D-Movies - Through The Lens
(It makes more sense about 4 minutes in)

Headphone jack
Microphone sensitivity adustment
Ability to view live recording on the camera monitor and an external monitor simultaneously
Link movie live view mode to a HDMI monitor and record simultaneously via the HDMI link
Use FX or DX based movie format to record 1080p
Ability to shoot a time lapse via photos and have it save as a video file


Scott Kelby's take - http://scottkelby.com/2012/jumping-the-gun-on-the-d800/ It's not appaearing to be designed for sports or action photographers, is a break from the D700, and seems more for "commercial photographers, and wedding and landscape shooters that want to be using a camera with Medium-Format type resolution without the medium-format price"


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Feb 7, 2012)

Does anyone know the bitrate or the chroma sample for the video?


----------



## psolberg (Feb 9, 2012)

HurtinMinorKey said:


> Does anyone know the bitrate or the chroma sample for the video?



does it matter? you can get uncompressed HDMI if whatever rate isn't good enough. It also has B compression frames so you can't really compare to a coded without them like the 5DII. and IIR color is no different from all the canon hdlsrs.

with uncompressed HDMI being the next big thing, codec rates are going to be a matter of what works for you


----------

